# Hi all - joined as I have a TT !



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Hi all, been around the block a bit with cars, bought a TT and its my first one (braved all the beautician gags & image) so interested in getting involved and when it goes wrong, someone might be able to help!


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Bugger, First fail, stuck the "Hi" in the wrong section!!

Can the mods move please?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Moved your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Moved your post.
> Hoggy.


Thanks, is that an XR3i you have?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

boba-fett said:


> Thanks, is that an XR3i you have?


Hi, Yes, an XR3 carb, not Inj, 5 speeder, owned from new, 40+ years. Wonderful motor. 
Hoggy.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, an XR3 carb, not Inj, 5 speeder, owned from new, 40+ years. Wonderful motor.
> Hoggy.


My Dad had one when they where new as well, then traded up for a Granada 2.8 Injection which I loved, pretty cool car back in the day. I remember the 3i sitting quite a bit lower than the 3!!

Must be worth a few quid now being a one owner car!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

boba-fett said:


> My Dad had one when they where new as well, then traded up for a Granada 2.8 Injection which I loved, pretty cool car back in the day. I remember the 3i sitting quite a bit lower than the 3!!
> 
> Must be worth a few quid now being a one owner car!


Hi, Agreed value of £15k so probably £25k if finding the right person, but of course not for sale.
Lots of use recently with the wonderful dry weather.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Welcome Mr Fett


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## frankthedog2008 (5 mo ago)




----------



## Micheal Knight (10 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum and Hoggy my old ride back in the day. Non injection as well


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Micheal Knight said:


> Welcome to the forum and Hoggy my old ride back in the day. Non injection as well
> 
> View attachment 490091


 Hi Michael, Shame you didn't keep her.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Shame you didn't keep her.
> Hoggy.


Indeed! Could have printed money by having some XR3 babies 😂


----------

